# Florida Keys Charter



## malyea (Aug 12, 2009)

Anybody have experience with the Key Largo charter company 360Yachting?

Good, bad, hear say, second hand......anything?

Florida Yacht Charters : Bareboat Charters : Bahamas Sailing Vacations : Sailboat Charters : Flotilla Sailing : 360Yachting.com


----------



## malyea (Aug 12, 2009)

FWIW -

All though I haven't yet seen their boats/operation - still a few days out; I'm very impressed with their handling of questions, contracts, coordination, etc

If their boats/ops are as good, I may have found a gem - AND - they allow one way charters out of Key Largo and stream crossings to the Bahamas...

We'll see!


----------

